# 6 weeks 1 day no fetal pole please help



## Tory123

Hello

I had IVF egg collection on the 11th July and got BFP. I went for ultra sound both on stomach and vignal scan yesterday when I was 6 wekks and 1 day and they could see sac measuring 16mm and egg measuring 2mm but no embroy or fetal pole.

The FS said it may be too earlier to see anything but I am just going out of my mine with worry as expected to see something.

Has anyone else had this and then gone back and seen something at a later scan?


----------



## smellie_melli

I had something similar when I had a bleed at 5 weeks. I had a scan and they could see a sac (I think) but no embryo or heartbeat. I then couldn't go for a scan for 3 weeks as I was stranded abroad and was still bleeding all the time. I went out of my mind with worry and trawled the net for positive stories etc to keep me upbeat.

Anyway, went back at 8 weeks for a scan and the heartbeat was there. She is now a loud 8 month old :happydance:

So keep positive, try not to stress- what happens happens for a reason but I'm sending you a big :hugs: and keeping finger:hugs: crossed for you xx


----------



## GMATP 2011

Hello, this must be stressful and the only thing I can offer is that my fertility specialist will not do the first scan until 7 weeks so hang in there and think positive!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Sorry I have no info just to say good luck and I hope everything is ok 
xooxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CatherineK

I've had scans at 6w with this pregnancy and my last one that showed a yolk sac and no fetal pole, and each time, a week later, there was a little beating heart there. So some babies are just slower to develop that others


----------



## Tory123

Thank you for your support and advice. Going out my mind with worry but it seems all I can do now is wait.


----------



## LogansMama

Just wanted to wish you luck. I had my 1st scan at 5w4d last time around and doc could only see a sac. Went back at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat. (He is now 15 months old) Best Wishes!


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Thanks everyone for your help and support. I went to Early Preg Clinic as going out my mind with worry and today 6 weeks 4 days found two heart beats and two fetal pole. Me and my DH just cried and cried don't think we have stopped yet.

He said it was the best moment of his life! bless

Thanks again x


----------



## Garnet

Well lucky you, a double blessing! And you were worried about one fetal pole and sac! Best wishes and enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------



## LogansMama

thats amazing! so happy for you! 
HH9M!


----------



## helloeveryone

Well done you...2 babys.:thumbup::thumbup:
happy 9 months to you.xx


----------



## Tory123

I think sometimes as good as the internet can be sometimes it can make you worry. My sac last week was 16mm and 16.3 and quite a few medical pages say if a sac is over 16mm and no fetal pole can be found then it is not a viable pregnancy how wrong can they sometimes be x


----------



## mayasol

I had the same thing happen at either late five weeks or early six weeks. I was told that it could be too early or it could be blighted ovum. So I am now in the wait game. I am glad to read your story. There are many others like it on the web so I am going to keep faith. Some women were up to eight/nine weeks before they saw anything because of a tilted uterus. I am going to hold on and have faith that I am in the same boat. Despite the fact that it could be an empty sac, I definitely feel very pregnant.


----------



## Glowstar

Wow! that's awesome news so glad all is well :hugs:

I had an empty sac at 5 weeks...try not to worry too much, if you have all the symptoms you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

What fantastic news and not only one but two! :hugs:


----------



## smellie_melli

Soooooo happy for you :happydance:

Enjoy your pregnancy and get lots of rest! xx


----------



## angela36

That's amazingly great! I am both relieved and happy for you and your hubby!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I went in at 5+4 and there was nothing...just a gestational sac, not even a yolk. They thought my dates were off, but they weren't. Anyway, a week later it had started to develop and by 2 weeks later it was on track for my dates. 6 weeks is so early and some just grow faster than others, or are harder to see. Hang in there and hope all is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support. I went to Early Preg Clinic as going out my mind with worry and today 6 weeks 4 days found two heart beats and two fetal pole. Me and my DH just cried and cried don't think we have stopped yet.
> 
> He said it was the best moment of his life! bless
> 
> Thanks again x

oops didn't see this before my last post!! Great news and congrats on the twins!!!! :)


----------



## Donna210369

Tory!! OMG i'm so so pleased for you hunni. wow congratulations xx


----------

